# What TV Shows do you remember growing up?



## TyLupo (May 14, 2014)

Hey folks,

TV is great isn't it? We get to catch up with our favourite... or not so favourite... fictitious characters on a weekly (or daily if you are lucky enough) basis. But the real question here is what TV shows did you grow up with? These should be shows that you would still watch now which makes you look back and think... "woah, life was so much more amazing back then"

Here's some of mine to get started:

Courage the Cowardly Dog
South Park (yeah I grew up with dat)
The Amanda Show
Goosebumps
Are You Afraid of the Dark
Eureka (missed so dearly)
Malcolm in the Middle
Totally Spies
Martin Mystery
...to name a few...

What are yours?
Leon


----------



## Pantheros (May 15, 2014)

Ed, Edd and Eddy
kim possible
courage the cowardly dog
megas XLR (barely)
Totally spies (a reeeealy long time ago)
The simpsons
ben 10 (the first 20-30 episodes)
Fosters home for imaginary friends
those five tree house kids.... y'know with the giant tree house...


----------



## Sylver (May 15, 2014)

The simpsons
Kim Possible
Naruto (until it was cancelled for apparently being too violent...)
Home and Away (I realised at age 7 that it was just a stupid drama show and never watched it again)
Jimmy Neutron
Pokemon
DragonBall Z
Fairly Odd Parents
Rug Rats
Disney Channel (poo bear, winny the pig, tigger, etc.)
Arthur (ugh, hate that show)
Hey Arnold (hate that show too)
CatDog
The Wild Thornberry's (I watched up until Donny was lost in the woods and there was a wild fire, the show was cancelled on a cliff hanger...seriously what the fuck)
Daria (good god I loved that show)
Scooby Door
Pinky and The Brain
Jackie Chan and Adventures (again, show was cancelled on a cliff-hanger, was so pissed)
Power Puff Girls...shamefully..

God these bring back some good memories...really..really good memories. My childhood was awesome, it's a shame I can't go back :c

Edit:
Yugioh (yes, the very first and original show)
Totally Spies
Sailor Moon (hahaha, I still remember the first episode's beginning from over 10 years ago, where the guy eats her pancakes :3)
One Piece (first 1-2 seasons or something)


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 15, 2014)

For my list(s) and from many other members, visit this thread:

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/121687-TV-Series-From-Our-Childhood?highlight=


----------



## TyLupo (May 15, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> Fosters home for imaginary friends
> those five tree house kids.... y'know with the giant tree house...


and Ed Edd and Eddy was like my favourite show, our cockatiel always gets really chirpy when he hears the theme tune haha
And loved Fosters Home too :3



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> For my list(s) and from many other members, visit this thread:
> 
> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/121687-TV-Series-From-Our-Childhood?highlight=


That one is kinda dead so I thought it would be better to create a new one rather than revive one which hasn't had any new posts for a year (bear in mind I never saw that thread until you linked me to it haha



LionelKC said:


> The simpsons
> Kim Possible
> Naruto (until it was cancelled for apparently being too violent...)
> Home and Away (I realised at age 7 that it was just a stupid drama show and never watched it again)
> ...


Oh yes, soooo many good memories :3
And I saw bits and pieces of JCA, but am catching up on Netflix... slowly... soooo many episodes haha

Seems Totally Spies is more popular than I thought haha


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 15, 2014)

TyLupo said:


> That one is kinda dead so I thought it would be better to create a new one rather than revive one which hasn't had any new posts for a year (bear in mind I never saw that thread until you linked me to it haha



Sad, but true. I miss that thread...
 Then again, I can exploit the genericness of the title of this thread and post stuff that I -and anyone else- watched during one's teen years (particularly early-teens), since we were still growing up, even if we thought of ourselves as adults. 



Pantheros said:


> those five tree house kids.... y'know with the giant tree house...



*Codename: Kids Next Door





*


----------



## Hachiro (May 15, 2014)

Creepy and hella funny.


----------



## FangWarrior (May 15, 2014)

Ed, Ed, and Eddy
Fosters home of imaginary friends
Code name kids next door
Pokemon (The first season, gen 1.)
Spongebob square pants
Wolf's rain
Digimon
Recess 
The Simpsons 
kim possible
courage the cowardly dog
The grim adventures of Billy and Mandy
Fairly odd parents
Hey Arnold
Pinky and the brain
Scooby Doo
Samurai Jack
powerpuff girls



Man, and all the good Cartoon network shows are dead (Almost all of them.), and Nick is even worse than CN, and Disney is worse than both of them, Disney isn't even about Disney anymore... At least I still see cartoons on CN.


----------



## Pantheros (May 15, 2014)

TyLupo said:


> and Ed Edd and Eddy was like my favourite show, our cockatiel always gets really chirpy when he hears the theme tune haha


yeah, i loved Ed Edd n Eddy *ALOT* when i was a kid. I still do, but i used to too!
plus they're responsible for like 20% of my english skills so yeah... an irreplaceable part of my chilhood.


----------



## FangWarrior (May 15, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> yeah, i loved Ed Edd n Eddy *ALOT* when i was a kid. I still do, but i used to too!
> plus they're responsible for like 20% of my english skills so yeah... an irreplaceable part of my chilhood.


Ed Ed n Eddy was a really great show, I enjoyed it a lot. Man, all I can think about is Ralph now XD


----------



## TyLupo (May 15, 2014)

Who remembers the short cartoon series Pucca? I loved that

Why does Disney have to buy everything, they took over my favourite channel (Fox Kids) , though kinda ironic seeing as Fox is the biggest company which owns pretty much everything lol

And then they turned Jetix into crappy Disney XD, now there are about 6 disney owned channels in the children category in the UK

I don't completely hate Disney though... love Disneyland... even though they probably destroy so much natural resources just to keep it going  :'(


----------



## Pantheros (May 15, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> Ed Ed n Eddy was a really great show, I enjoyed it a lot. Man, all I can think about is Ralph now XD


Maaaaan just renembered that episode where they lived in his barn XD


----------



## Hachiro (May 15, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> Maaaaan just renembered that episode where they lived in his barn XD





MoonFire* said:


> Ed Ed n Eddy was a really great show, I enjoyed it a lot. Man, all I can think about is Ralph now XD




His hometown rituals. OMG priceless.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 15, 2014)

For me. it was SWAT Kats and the standard mid-to-late 90's Nickelodeon/Cartoon Network fare, y'know, Doug, Hey Arnold, Wild Thornberries, Rugrats, Courage The Cowardly Dog, Cow and Chicken, Dexter's Lab, that kind of stuff...then Invader Zim, and if you count web series, lots and lots of Happy Tree Friends.


----------



## TyLupo (May 15, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> For me. it was SWAT Kats and the standard mid-to-late 90's Nickelodeon/Cartoon Network fare, y'know, Doug, Hey Arnold, Wild Thornberries, Rugrats, Courage The Cowardly Dog, Cow and Chicken, Dexter's Lab, that kind of stuff...then Invader Zim, and if you count web series, lots and lots of Happy Tree Friends.


OMG, nearly forgot Invader Zim, I got both seasons on iTunes hehe :3

I'm gonna roll around on the floor for a little bit, 'kay?


----------



## Tremodo (May 16, 2014)

Growing up... and I read somewhere ben 10... oh my wow

Kinda feel old, just a tad.

Mine:

HE-Maaaaan
and the masters of the universe!

care-bears

gummi bears
SUPER FRIENDS!!
wuzzles

DUCKS TALES!

Police Academy the cartoon

BTAS!! so. much. BEETAHS.

Road ROVERS .............. SOOOOOO FURRRY I had my own RR fursone and I didn't even know what that was.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 30, 2014)

ReBoot was the shit! I also rememberthe MiB animated series, the very first season of Pokemon, Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers, and others.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 30, 2014)

The earliest show I can remember watching was that tiki hut game show thing on Nickelodion 
I watched Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh on basic cable, Spongebob came out when I was in kindergarten or so


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 13, 2014)

My god i cant believe no one mentioned johnny bravo!!!!!


----------



## DreamGraffiti (Jul 2, 2014)

Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends and Dexter's Laboratory. Two wonderful shows with plenty of nostalgia.


----------



## mcjoel (Jul 3, 2014)

Well since a lot of them have been mentioned more than once above I'll just list the one's that weren't 
Cowboy bebop
Outlaw star
Gundam wing
Samurai jack
Animaniacs
Ren and stimpy
Ahhh real monsters 
And most of the one's listed by the posters above.


----------



## Pantheros (Jul 3, 2014)

Let me ask you guys a question that only a few will know outright because of a certain show. what rhimes with orange?


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 4, 2014)

In terms of after school stuff, I seem to recall coming home and watching Sailor Moon, Pokemon, Animaniacs, Batman TAS... uh.

I also seem to recall seeing Inspector Gadget a lot. My childhood TV memories aren't very clear. Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Dawson's Creek come to mind.

That said, I also used to stay up with my mother and watch her shows: so I Love Lucy, Golden Girls, Dragnet, Taxi, Mary Tyler Moore...

I can also remember plenty of other stuff like Mork & Mindy, Mama's Family, All In The Family, Full House, Saved By The Bell, hmm...

Lots of misc other ones previous posters mentioned, too, so that's just stuff off the top of my head (that I watched growing up, and not just once or twice).


----------

